# 6 amp Electric hookup



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hoping to go back to France in August. We have always had 10 amp electric hookup when in UK and France but the campsite I am looking at only offers 6 amps.

What will this power?

I would like to run fridge/freezer on electric, boil kettle, watch some tv and our boiler has an electric option- can this be run on 6 amps?

Thanks for any advice

Mark


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

1380 watts
How many watts is your kettle? I would use gas


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

If its a Truma boiler it usually has a 900watt or 1800 watt setting. As said in above post 6 amps is about 1380 watts. 
6amp would probably run your fridge on electric, with a TV and maybe 900watt heatin boiler
You really need to check the load in watts from the handbook or lable of each item and see if it totals more than 1380 watts. Your kettle unless very low wattage is likely to be 2 or 3 KW (two or three thousand watts or 8.6 amps or13 amps) Use gas for kettle and possibly heating.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We are ALWAYS very carefull not to exceed the current available.

But just before we went to bed at Les Anderleys (ACSI) late last September I decided to increase the heater to 2kW, for a little extra warmth whilst changing.  "pop".

That meant a trip outside into the pouring rain to turn the gas on, light the fridge etc. We left the Truma off and just changed quickly, as it would take 10 minutes to reach temperature.

In the morning it was an embarassing explanation to the site manager. Thank goodness everyone was on seperate fuses, so our neighbours were not waking up to a defrosted freezer! :lol: 

To quote the Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy "Don't Panic". Just think before you act and you should be OK.

Have fun - Gordon


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

The fridge will us an amp or two your boiler depnding on which one you have fitted maybe if its an ultrastore as they are only 850watts will pull about four amps.
kev


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Just avoid running everything at the same time; e.g. if you want to boil the kettle, switch off the other appliances whilst it's on, then when the kettle boils and switches off, you can turn the other stuff back on.
Simples!

(Assuming your kettle is less than 1380 watts, as Techno100 has kindly calculated for you using Mr Ohm's law - if the kettle is more than that then either buy another one rated at 1kw or less, or as advised use gas)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*6 amps*

Hi

I am quite happy with 6 amps when I do not need the heating on. Most of our trip around Italy and so on from March - June was 6 amps or less, but we were able to use the fridge, microwave, battery charger, tv, laptop at the same time. The boiler was ok on 900 watt setting for hot water or used the 800 watt electric ring to boil the kettle. The roof aircon was ok too.

I was given a kettle the other day, 1000 watts so will use that in low ampage situations.

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I suspect some of those sites are using 6" nails rather than 6 amp breakers :lol:


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments and information.

I will review the wattage of all the products tonight and see how it looks

Mark


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Having been over here (US & Canada) travelling since May, it's now almost inconceivable what Euro & Brit sites offer in terms of EHU (meagre). Just about every site here is 50 amp (so 25 amp @ 240V) and all-inclusive. We've had 6 amp in France a few times, which is pretty pathetic really when you think about it. I'd pay €1 per night to have 10 or 15 amp, just to save the midnight trek to the circuit breaker (if you're lucky) or to swap the lead to another pole. :roll:

Dougie.


----------

